# Audio delay in OBS / Streamlabs OBS



## complot69 (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello!

I have Elgato HD60S for a year and it has always worked well, but yesterday it started to give problems with the audio. In the GAME CAPTURE application the sound works fine without delay, but when I open OBS or STREAMLABS OBS with the Elgato HD60S source the audio is 1 or 2 seconds late.
I haven't changed anything and I don't know why I have these problems now.
I have unplugged all the cables and plugged them back in and it still doesn't work.

I use the HD60S on the PS5.

Thanks!


----------



## zombiesgonomb (Feb 2, 2021)

Having the exact same issue, no delay in game capture application, but in streamlabs its a full second. happens on all consoles i record with.


----------



## zombiesgonomb (Feb 2, 2021)

may have found a work around, in the settings for your source, change it from game capture hd60 s to elgato game capture hd, this fixed my issue as of right now


----------



## Ampichillin (Apr 30, 2021)

I spent about 3 hours looking for an answer looking at countless blog posts and video guides without any luck, _until_ I found this youtube video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5xKDmOXWeU&lc=UgyXayxOy8GR7EyncJp4AaABAg.9MkR0dHAiOX9MkRPUKsd0W

Completely fixed all audio lag. Sharing because this should ABSOLUTELY be on Elgato's forum support homepage. Hope this helps.


----------



## KrimsonEternal (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi all! Honestly this was an issue I had as well, but only through OBS and NOT Streamlabs. However, I found that if I switched my Audio Output Mode from "Waveout" to "DirectSound" it fixed my delay completely! 

Hopefully that helps.


----------

